# Crayfish and Shrimp



## cheseboy (Aug 5, 2005)

DO you guys know if the common crayfish is compatible with shrip such as ghosts. What about the dwarf crayfish a less agressive and smaller version of the common crayfish. http://crayfishshop.com/product_info.php?cPath=23&products_id=46 What do you guys think?


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

The crayfish will almost certainally damage the soft shrimps armour with their claws if they are of a similar size, of if the crayfish is bigger then he would most likely think he's been dropped in a fancy resturant with special deals on prawn ****tail.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

I agree with CM, the shrimps would end up becoming a meal for the crayfish.


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

yep, most definately. altough i once had an abnormal crayfish who got along with cherry shrimp and ghost shrimp. Truely amazing.


----------

